# Coffee / Craft Beer / Coffee / Real Ale



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

Just a tester to see who might be up for an afternoon / evening in Birmingham (not Alabama, but we could work up to that)

I know there are a few forum members local or not so local that might be interested in a meet up.

There are plenty of very good pubs in the Birmingham 'Beer Quarter' and also decent coffee is to be found...

So how about it?


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

We have a beer quarter! Sweet









I'd be up for it.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Im in , always was , always will be


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

Yup the 'Beer Quarter' includes:

BrewDog

The PureBar and Kitchen

The Wellington

The Post Office Vaults

Cherry Reds Cafe Bar

The Victoria

The Craven Arms

Old Contemptibles

The Old Joint Stock

And coffee places:

6-8

umm....i'll get me coat


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Rough dates? Would certainly see if I could make it along


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Mr O said:


> Yup the 'Beer Quarter' includes:
> 
> BrewDog
> 
> ...


Good list! More like beer half









Coffee you can add

Yorks Bakery

Yorks Espresso Bar

Faculty - if he can be arsed to open









Saints Kitchen


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Oh yeah and our latest edition, Quarter Horse Coffee Roasters and Shop


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

I'll look at dates I'm available in June / July and see what people think. I can do some Friday's, Saturday's, Sunday's depending on work and other stuff....


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Hmm! Like the idea of this. I'm not exactly local so it would mean driving up sat am, sleeping off the beers overnight and home on Sunday for work on Monday. Might be fun though if on a day I'm free.


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

Ok, I'll look at Saturday's if that's best for everyone?


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

I'd be up for that. I might even turn up for the coffee this time!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Sounds a great idea. Sat would be better for me date depending.


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

I'll work on some Saturday's then if that's best for all of us...


----------



## clickhappy (Feb 1, 2012)

Sounds good, hope I'm free


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

Here's a couple of dates.....

Does the 13th or 27th of June work?


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm currently free for either of those dates.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Both OK for me


----------



## clickhappy (Feb 1, 2012)

At Le Mans on the 13th but can make the 27th.


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

Damn, just found out i'm at a secret 60th party on the 27th (the date was only given out today)

It would be cool if all the people who had showed an interest could be there....

So..... July 4th ?


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

July 4th is OK for me but what I've found the best thing to do is just put out some possible dates and wait for feedback to see which one most people can do. There'll always be dates some can do and others can't but at least you can pick the date that works with the majority.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

I can't do 4th July. You'll probably never end up getting everyone. Maybe setup a doodle poll with as many dates as possible over the summer and see what turns up best?


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

I had just come here to post something along those lines, I realised last night as soon as I'd posted that we are never going to get everyone.

Perhaps we should make it a quarterly thing? Those that can attend do so, those that can't can hopefully make it to the next one...

good idea Coffee / Craft Beer posse?

if so I propose that the first date is the 13th June?


----------



## thomas192 (Apr 11, 2015)

I'd be interested


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Xpenno said:


> I can't do 4th July. You'll probably never end up getting everyone. Maybe setup a doodle poll with as many dates as possible over the summer and see what turns up best?


I can't do the 4th July either, the doodle idea is a good one and go with the Majority.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

June 13th fine by me!


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

June 13th looks good for me.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Putting it into a list for those who can make it. Just add your name:

13th June

Mr O

garydyke1

Xpenno

Geordie Boy


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

Bump!!



Geordie Boy said:


> Putting it into a list for those who can make it. Just add your name:
> 
> 13th June
> 
> ...


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Putting it into a list for those who can make it. Just add your name:

13th June

Mr O

garydyke1

Xpenno

Geordie Boy

Urbanbumpkin (pencilled in) its my son's birthday weekend so might not be able to make it. Fingers crossed


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

Glenn?


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

Bump!!!!

so we don't forget


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Are we still on for the 13th?


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

i hope so.....

Any chance a mod can sticky this until after the 13th?


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm still up for it. Potentially have to do stuff in the morning but should be fine to get into the city for 1:30ish


----------



## coffeefanatic (Jun 3, 2015)

Did this go ahead, if its something regular i could maybe do it mid july


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Any news on this gents? Times/places etc etc...?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Can we have an official list of who's attending and what time they are arriving ?


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> Can we have an official list of who's attending and what time they are arriving ?


I can make it, my arrival time will depend on when my hangover from Friday night goes away









On a serious note, I can make pretty much any time.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

If I can convince Laura to come its a goer, otherwise Ill feel guilty for not seeing her for most of the week


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

bump


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Mega bump


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Bumpity bump! Is anything happening?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I don't think I can make it, it's my Sons birthday party.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Going to have to bail on this I think. Had a groggy headache and stuffed sinuses all morning and have some training to do until about lunchtime. Not in the best mood for coffee. The weather is depressing


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I did my own mini crawl minus craft beer and real this morning 8:59-9:11am. Picked up some beans from Quarter Horse and had a cheeky espresso.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Sounds like it's a no go for this arvo then









We'll have to try and arrange something soon.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Xpenno said:


> Sounds like it's a no go for this arvo then


Currently surrounded by 12 eight year olds that are armed with Nerf guns and light Sabres and no wet weather option. We'll be finding Nerf darts for months to come!!!!

I might hide in the loft!


----------

